# $10 lightning ball at estate - Can't find the design anywhere - Rare?



## Shoofly (Sep 25, 2017)

I have scoured the internet looking at hundreds of LRBs but cannot find this design. It is like the raised quilt design but with small circles between the raised diamonds and larger circles where the tips of four diamonds meet. Has anyone seen this design before?


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 25, 2017)

It is a part off of a lamp.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 26, 2017)

I agree with UncleBruce.  Lightning rod balls were seen from a fair distance, so there was no reason for the small details you see on this piece.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 26, 2017)

Here is a lamp base that I purchased long ago thinking it may be a lightning rod ball.


----------

